# Big local ride groups in Silicon Valley



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello. I'm usually not the one to wake up early on the weekends, but I'm looking for some of the consistent weekend ride groups in the Silicon Valley area. Preferably something big, you know, a ride that people actually show up to. Doesn't matter if it's flat or steep, I'll try to keep up as much as I can. 
-Ko


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

What kind of ride? Race training or touring?


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

race training would be interesting too. while i'm getting the local rides, let me know about any clubs and teams around here that actually do racing too. thanks.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

*Many*



iharasensei said:


> race training would be interesting too. while i'm getting the local rides, let me know about any clubs and teams around here that actually do racing too. thanks.


Not sure exactly where you are, but I join several from Palo Alto and Los Altos. Tuesdays and Thursdays there's a ride out of downtown PA at 6:25 a.m. Wednesday there's a ride out of Los Altos (Peet's on State) at 6:00 p.m. Weekends there are rides out of southern Los Altos (Saturday) and again from Peet's (Saturday and Sunday) in the morning. There's the Noon Ride on weekdays (280/Page Mill). Check out here for some info:

http://www.altovelo.org/ride_calendar/index.php

Those are generally pretty fast to fast rides. 

Western Wheelers runs more organized (and mostly less fast) rides. Google them amd you'll get their huge list.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome, thanks guys. If it helps any, I'm in Santa Clara. I'd still be willing to drive out there for weekend rides, i guess.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Try Almaden Cycle Touring Club for rides. I think its ACTC.org. San Jose Bicycle Club does a Winter Series of races on weekends starting in October. teamsanjose.org


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

there's also penvelo ride 8am saturday and sunday on canada road and 92hwy.
sunday is a bit faster. roughly 30-mile ride.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

hey that sounds good, although that looks far from where i live 
At least a 30-min drive to get to hwy92. I couldn't find the 92&canada intersection on google map. Is that where it starts?


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

*here's the start point*

Everyone parks along Canada road just south of 92. The 8 AM Saturday ride is usually 20-40 people, about 36 miles, a little over 2 hours.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Checkout this thread on the weekly spectrum road ride. It's still fun even if you get spanked like a red haired stepchild.

I race XC MTB for the San Jose Bicycle Club. The upcoming winter series is a low key way to check out road racing and get in shape for next season. Go to http://www.teamsanjose.com for more details.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3602040#poststop


----------

